# Bandwidth!



## techmaniack (Feb 22, 2010)

Well guys i was just thinking if i could restrict the entire bandwidth of our college to one single PC in the internet lab (may be mac binding or IP binding)!!!
(Pls share any informational link also)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am not sure what exactly you are asking.
Bandwidth will be consumed by system who will use internet.


----------



## techmaniack (Feb 23, 2010)

Let me be more clear about what my question is:

Consider that one fine day i go to the internet lab in our college and sit on  a PC. Now what i want is that the entire 4Mbps speed or bandwidth whatever it is should be concentrated on the PC or Terminal or Client on which i am sitting! Hope it is clear now???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2010)

that will depend on network topology of your lab.
You can't do this just by any software from one system.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2010)

You might need administrative privileges on the main "server" through which Internet is routed. If you have that, you can assign priorities for different PCs connected. Please note that you cannot CONCENTRATE everything on 1 pc , rather you can assign your PC a higher priority. I think this might help : Network Magic *www.purenetworks.com/ OR
*www.colasoft.com/download/products/download_capsa.php


----------



## techmaniack (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmm but i never thought of any software as such, i was thinking that is there some kind of mac-binding or ip-binding that can be done in this case!

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

And one more thing, i absolutely do not have any admin priviliges. I can't even change the system time but yes i have access to cmd...


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 23, 2010)

^^Then i don't think you can do anything about it.


----------



## techmaniack (Feb 25, 2010)

@Shashank Any sort of discouragement is strictly prohibited!!!


----------



## David 8888 (Mar 21, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> Let me be more clear about what my question is:
> 
> Consider that one fine day i go to the internet lab in our college and sit on  a PC. Now what i want is that the entire 4Mbps speed or bandwidth whatever it is should be concentrated on the PC or Terminal or Client on which i am sitting! Hope it is clear now???


video watch


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

Dude, you can do it... but seriously trust me it is not worth the trouble.... you would be better of without this ... but if you want i can suggest some good tips which can mess up the admin pc i actually did that to my school computers


----------



## techmaniack (Mar 24, 2010)

Well then if that is the case, i love getting into trouble my friend!!!


----------

